# RCC Raptor



## andypandy1 (Apr 8, 2016)

Any of you guys thinking about getting one now that they’re more affordable?


----------



## Jolly Roger (Aug 14, 2017)

I just bought one here on the forum for $30. That is affordable for a custom. It is pfs. i would like to have a TTF model.


----------



## andypandy1 (Apr 8, 2016)

Jolly Roger said:


> I just bought one here on the forum for $30. That is affordable for a custom. It is pfs. i would like to have a TTF model.


 yeah Roger that ttf model is looking awesome


----------



## theTurk (Feb 25, 2016)

Jolly Roger said:


> I just bought one here on the forum for $30. That is affordable for a custom. It is pfs. i would like to have a TTF model.


These are not customs. They are cast mass production.

Sent from my iPhone using Tapatalk


----------



## STO (Mar 2, 2018)

Strikes me that high polish alu. or bronze would be rather slick to grip for that design, particularly in summer when your hands start to sweat. Am I missing something?


----------



## Jolly Roger (Aug 14, 2017)

theTurk said:


> Jolly Roger said:
> 
> 
> > I just bought one here on the forum for $30. That is affordable for a custom. It is pfs. i would like to have a TTF model.
> ...


Mine just came in today's mail. Yes it is a custom....well not custom made specifically for me but certainly not a cast mass produced slingshot. Made from black Micarta with a nice exotic wood tip on the grip. Like I said, good price for a custom. Next I'd like to have a TTF model.


----------



## Bama Murdock (May 12, 2018)

I ordered the OTT one today. I only have one slingshot that I try to shoot OTT, so I thought I'd cough up a little right after payday to have one shipped across the world. . I had literally intended on buying a Haresplitter from proshot today until I saw Asa's post on YouTube. Figured it'll be a good OTT to work with, to be a little more versatile. I've been shooting exclusively TTF. It's hard to put down this Bill Hays Scorpion model. When anyone decides to part with one of Mr. Hay's custom scorpions that he made, I'd love to hear from you. Alot of you post and keep up with who has what in a collection. And I really only get on the site once a day if I'm lucky and I'm a newbie. So for a custom Scorpion from Mr Hays or a custom Haresplitter from Simple Shot, I'd be indebted for folks to put their feelers out.
Sorry to jump off topic Andy..... I'm looking forward to this OTT from Romany CC. And yes, from shooting my PPMG in the 90 degree heat so far this year..... I can see how it might get slick if your hand really gets sweaty. Guess that's why they sell the web tape on their site. . Thanks guys.....


----------



## theTurk (Feb 25, 2016)

Jolly Roger said:


> theTurk said:
> 
> 
> > Jolly Roger said:
> ...


Nice frame Jolly. I was referring to the aluminum frames that were pictured in the post, I thought you were as well, when you said you got one.

Sent from my iPhone using Tapatalk


----------



## G-Dogg (May 13, 2018)

I ordered the ttf frame today. I'm hoping that the x flock shrink tubing will work on this frame but I doubt it will. It's the first aluminum cast frame that will be in my collection. I'm a huge fan of asa and chris at catapult carnage so I had to jump on it when they came out. I'm super stoked.


----------



## G-Dogg (May 13, 2018)

Got my RCC Raptor in TTF today. It's my first high end frame and I couldn't be happier. Its awesome. It'll be with me everywhere I go


----------



## andypandy1 (Apr 8, 2016)

G-Dogg said:


> Got my RCC Raptor in TTF today. It's my first high end frame and I couldn't be happier. Its awesome. It'll be with me everywhere I go


pics or it didn't happen ???? let's see your setup

Sent from my iPhone using Tapatalk


----------



## G-Dogg (May 13, 2018)

Tbh I'm new here and I havent figured out how to upload pics lol.


----------

